# engine speeds



## chickenman (Jun 13, 2004)

i have a 4310

im interested in knowing whatt engine speeds you all use under different operating conditions?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

I almost always stay at about 2k. The tractor never seems to need anymore. Thats for cutting grass, tilling, loader work etc.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

After start up I let it run at about 1,200 rpm.

General traveling 1,800 - 2,200 rpm.

FEL work 1,800 - 2,200 rpm.

MMM and implements requiring 540 pto rpm; I run it just slightly over the 540 pto rpm mark on the tach or about 2,600 rpm. 

Anytime I let it idle for a few minutes of more 1,000 - 1,200 rpm. 

These engines are run on marine generator sets at 3,600 rpm for extended periods so the rpms we subject them to will not hurt them.


----------



## txhawg (Feb 4, 2005)

My dealer says the engines are made to run at the rated PTO speed (2600 RPM). I would think that would cause excessive wear if you don't have to run it that fast. I know in my cummins diesel, the idea is to run it as slow as possible.


----------



## glen3787 (Mar 2, 2005)

I also have the JD 4310 tractor. After the warm-up period.... I understand "the tractor may be operated in any gear with engine speeds from slow to fast idle. 

Depending on your load.... adjust your speed to avoid overloading. 

However, to obtain 540/2100 PTO speeds, 
you need to be near 2600rpm. That's what I use with my 4310. 

I also heard "Allowing this type of engine, to idle for long periods, will cause carbon build-up"?


----------



## txhawg (Feb 4, 2005)

> _I also heard "Allowing this type of engine, to idle for long periods, will cause carbon build-up"? [/B]_


_ 

Any diesel engine is dependant upon heat to run properly. When a diesel is running at idle, it can not generate enough heat, and what results is a wet wash, where the oil lining the cylinders is washed off by the fuel, and fuel will eventually wash down and contaminate the engine oil. Not good for the engine._


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

f the rings are good you wont receive wash down... Oil will contaminate with the normal blow by.. As Txhawg stated diesels are heat engines which they produce w/ high compression to fire the fuel. Long periods of idling will not cause any more oil contamination than running at top or gov. speed of engine...2600 rpm is very common on todays smaller diesels and longivity does not seem to be a problem as long as the oil is changed regularly and fuel systems are filtered properly..


----------

